# Snow on black parts of tv



## Addnan (Nov 16, 2008)

I would like to know what is wrong with my LCD tv. Anything black on the screen just becomes snowy. 

This is a pic of what it looks like. 
http://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp56/addnan_2008/DSC00151.jpg

If it is possible to repair, approximately how much will it cost in the UK, and if you are in London can you point me towards a repair person.
Thanks for any help you guys can provide.


----------

